# Disco Elysium (aka recommend more games like this please)



## ka00 (Jan 30, 2020)

I don’t play video games, but feel I’m missing out. I want to start.

What I like: good stories, characters, mystery solving, cool visual environments.

What I dislike: games where 90% of what you do is walk around with weapons and shoot living things. Also, no offence to anyone, but I’m not into sorcerers and orks.

I found this game called Disco Elysium. Looks amazing! Any other RPGs you’d recommend for someone who likes that but isn’t really into D&D, superhero or mercenary combat stuff?

thanks!


----------



## Mars (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm not a hardcore gamer, I quit playing 5 years ago when I had the strange idea to have a child and start composing at the same time 
That said, I scored a little game few months ago and that really made me come back into gaming. I started Disco Elysium too, and enjoyed it a lot, but I heard there wasn't a lot of games like this (if you except D&D rpgs like Planescape torment).
In my backlog, I've got the Mass Effect series, a SF Rpg with great reputation, it's considered as a classic, so maybe that could do it for you.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mars said:


> I'm not a hardcore gamer, I quit playing 5 years ago when I had the strange idea to have a child and start composing at the same time
> That said, I scored a little game few months ago and that really made me come back into gaming. I started Disco Elysium too, and enjoyed it a lot, but I heard there wasn't a lot of games like this (if you except D&D rpgs like Planescape torment).
> In my backlog, I've got the Mass Effect series, a SF Rpg with great reputation, it's considered as a classic, so maybe that could do it for you.



Thanks, Mars! I will look into Mass Effect.

I’m doing more research and noting a few games that look like what I’d be into:

- Outer Wilds
- The Sinking City
- The Occupation
- Backbone: Prologue

Still looking for more. I had no idea just how many choices seem to be out there.

And of course, there are a lot of games with really exceptional visuals and trippy vibes that I’m into, but are probably too violent for my taste, like Control, Metro Exodus, The Outer Worlds.


----------



## ghobii (Jan 31, 2020)

Disco Elysium looks really interesting. Looking forward to trying that soon.
Some of my favorite games that you might also like are "Inside", "Firewatch", "What Remains of Edith Finch" and "Kentucky Route Zero".


----------



## ka00 (Jan 31, 2020)

ghobii said:


> Disco Elysium looks really interesting. Looking forward to trying that soon.
> Some of my favorite games that you might also like are "Inside", "Firewatch", "What Remains of Edith Finch" and "Kentucky Route Zero".



Wow, these look really interesting. Thank you for the recommendations!

It’s a relief to see that these kinds of games exist. In a way, they feel like experimental narratives that a player controls. Feels refreshing to me to see storytelling in this sort of format.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jan 31, 2020)

I haven't played Disco Elysium yet, but I'm a big fan of non-violent storytelling games. Disco Elysium is unique in being a a lengthy RPG without combat as a main gameplay loop, so most of these other suggestions are shorter and more linear. I'll double all of Ghobii's suggestions, which are great. What Remains of Edith Finch especially is one of the best examples of using game mechanics to deliver a story in a way that no other medium can.

I'll also add Oxenfree, Event[0], A Short Hike, and Eastshade. And if you're into horror, SOMA is absolutely incredible.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 31, 2020)

This winter I really enjoyed to play "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" and "J.U.L.I.A Among the Stars". Quiet games, no rush, lot of fun.

- As a Myst-like games member since the 90s


----------



## ka00 (Jan 31, 2020)

jeremiahpena said:


> I haven't played Disco Elysium yet, but I'm a big fan of non-violent storytelling games. Disco Elysium is unique in being a a lengthy RPG without combat as a main gameplay loop, so most of these other suggestions are shorter and more linear. I'll double all of Ghobii's suggestions, which are great. What Remains of Edith Finch especially is one of the best examples of using game mechanics to deliver a story in a way that no other medium can.
> 
> I'll also add Oxenfree, Event[0], A Short Hike, and Eastshade. And if you're into horror, SOMA is absolutely incredible.



Amazing suggestions by the looks of it. Thank you so much, Jeremiah

I have a feeling this is going to be a fascinating new pastime.




SergeD said:


> This winter I really enjoyed to play "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" and "J.U.L.I.A Among the Stars". Quiet games, no rush, lot of fun.
> 
> - As a Myst-like games member since the 90s



Perfect, thank you, SergeD! I will add these to my list.


----------



## Mars (Feb 1, 2020)

So much great stuff to add to the wishlist  

Different style than the previously mentioned games, but I'm currently enjoying Celeste, a very challenging platforming game, with a surprising narrative side. Bonus point, great soundtrack, entirely done with Spitfire felt piano and Massive.


----------



## ka00 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just an update. I've been picking up the games mentioned above from Steam whenever they go on sale. So many great suggestions, so thanks again.

Have been playing Disco Elysium and it's a captivating world, great art direction, very literate and rich dialogue and a handy way to keep your mind occupied during global pandemics.

My wife and I just bought our kids a PS4 to keep them from killing each other while stuck at home. I can't let them be the only ones to enjoy it , so now I'm wondering if there are any PS4 specific games I should be looking at in line with the above?

Thanks and stay safe everyone!


----------



## benatural (Mar 27, 2020)

If you like that similar kind of top down, narrative heavy RPG, there are a few recent ones. Only one is non-violent. All of them are D&D inspired though.

- Pillars of Eternity 1 and 2 (they have a thing called story time which makes combat easier)
- Torment: Tides of Numenera (I think this has no combat)
- Divinity Original Sin 2

No Man's Sky - not an RPG - might be a good option for you? It has a very light story, but combat is completely avoidable and even discouraged, and exploration and hunter-gathering is interesting.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 28, 2020)

jeremiahpena said:


> SOMA is absolutely incredible.



I still haven't finished it. Can't pinpoint exactly why, but I enjoyed Amnesia: The Dark Descent a lot more.

Event [0] was interesting. +1 for that



ka00 said:


> Amazing suggestions by the looks of it. Thank you so much, Jeremiah
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to be a fascinating new pastime.



I'm glad you enjoy gaming! It's hard to recommend non-combat games. And Disco Elysium is very unique from what I read. You could check out "The Stanley Parable" and "Beginners Guide", if you are into the narrative first person type of experiences that some like to call "walking sims". 

Stories Untold might be worth picking up in a sale: 

Unique but flawed imho.



ka00 said:


> My wife and I just bought our kids a PS4 to keep them from killing each other while stuck at home. I can't let them be the only ones to enjoy it , so now I'm wondering if there are any PS4 specific games I should be looking at in line with the above?


Maybe Death Stranding? I don't know too much about it, but it was fairly divisive as far as I can tell. I don't want to know too much about it because I want to just play it myself at some point. As far as I know it's about carrying stuff through difficult terrain in some kind of apocalypse. Not very combat focused, and with a very weird story.

I don't know how old your kids are, but Minecraft is a very good game for almost all ages imho. 

If they aren't scared of monsters, spiders, etc. and you don't mind them playing combat focused games, then I recommend Dark Souls as an excercise in building frustration-tolerance and perseverance. It's a _very _hard game, a test of character in a way. And I genuinely think there are real-life benefits for learning to cope with your own emotions and lack of patience to the level needed to get through the game. Probably also a good game to enjoy together, passing the controller every time you die.

If you are into puzzle games I very highly recommend Infinifactory (it looks like minecraft but the gameplay is _totally _different): 

It's quite challenging and touches on somewhat darker themes in its story. Overall one of the best puzzle games I have ever played, maybe _the _best.

If you enjoy the "building a factory line" kind of thinking, then Factorio has you covered: 

It has some combat though and is very light on narrative. So might not be what you're looking for. 

Let me know what you think of these, maybe I can come up with a couple more recommendations.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Mar 28, 2020)

Not RPG, but some of the games I have most enjoyed EVER are these indies :
- the Stanley parable : experimental narration, really really original
- Papers, please : outstanding narrative in a game where you can only do a few things
- Gods will be watching: this is the only game in my life that has touched me in an emotional level. Puts you in a lot of desperate situations to see how further would you be capable to go to Survive or to save other people


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh and one more on the narrative heavy side, that I totally couldn't get into, but which most people are raving about: 

Life is Strange: 


You can try the first episode for free now and buy the rest in the current sale if you are quick.


----------



## ka00 (Mar 28, 2020)

Guys, thank you so much. I just added those to my wish list!

MartinH, I couldn’t resist Life is Strange at this sale price. Looking forward to that one.

As for PS4 games, I just bought some on sale: ‘Control’ which looked cool, and then some more standard games that I might not be too into normally, but I’m just trying to expand my horizons a little bit. GTA 5 (lightly traumatized after only 5 minutes  lol), Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, The Last of Us.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> What I dislike: games where 90% of what you do is walk around with weapons and shoot living things.





ka00 said:


> As for PS4 games, I just bought some on sale: ‘Control’ which looked cool, and then some more standard games that I might not be too into normally, but I’m just trying to expand my horizons a little bit. GTA 5 (lightly traumatized after only 5 minutes  lol), Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, The Last of Us.



Some interesting choices giving the original premise of the thread ^_^. Please report back here once you've given them all their fair chance and let us know how you liked them. 

Have fun!


----------



## ka00 (Mar 29, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Some interesting choices giving the original premise of the thread ^_^. Please report back here once you've given them all their fair chance and let us know how you liked them.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks, Martin. Will do. These particular choices were dictated by current deep discounts and the fact that I had heard of those titles even as a non-gamer. No idea what to expect. I might hate them, who knows. But Control looks cool. I kind of just want to see what’s possible graphically and understand the medium better in general I think.


----------



## ka00 (Mar 29, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Life is Strange:
> 
> You can try the first episode for free now and buy the rest in the current sale if you are quick.



Just started playing this one. Fascinating experience. I’m enjoying this recommendation so far. Thank you!


----------



## StillLife (Jun 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Guys, thank you so much. I just added those to my wish list!
> 
> MartinH, I couldn’t resist Life is Strange at this sale price. Looking forward to that one.
> 
> As for PS4 games, I just bought some on sale: ‘Control’ which looked cool, and then some more standard games that I might not be too into normally, but I’m just trying to expand my horizons a little bit. GTA 5 (lightly traumatized after only 5 minutes  lol), Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, The Last of Us.


The Witcher 3 is a master piece. Very engrossing world. Last of Us has been heralded as one of the best games ever, but I have not played it yet, so I can't know. I am just about to pick up Disco Elysium...


----------



## ghobii (Jun 29, 2020)

I saw where someone just bought the TV rights to Disco Elysium.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Thanks, Martin. Will do. These particular choices were dictated by current deep discounts and the fact that I had heard of those titles even as a non-gamer. No idea what to expect. I might hate them, who knows. But Control looks cool. I kind of just want to see what’s possible graphically and understand the medium better in general I think.



How's it going with your gaming adventures? Did you have a chance to properly try some of these yet?


----------



## ka00 (Jun 29, 2020)

StillLife said:


> The Witcher 3 is a master piece. Very engrossing world. Last of Us has been heralded as one of the best games ever, but I have not played it yet, so I can't know. I am just about to pick up Disco Elysium...



Thanks, StillLife. When Covid lockdowns started I went temporarily insane buying tons of PS4 games including those two (too many to mention all the titles). I guess Game Acquisition Syndrome is also a thing.

I got a little taste of Last of Us already and dig it. I have more games than free time though but I will get to all of them for sure.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 29, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> How's it going with your gaming adventures? Did you have a chance to properly try some of these yet?



I’m hooked, Martin. But haven’t had much time. I’ve played a bunch of Assassin’s Creed, Spider-Man, Horizon Zero Dawn. Finished Uncharted 4 and Lost Legacy. I couldn’t believe what I was seeing during the opening scenes of Lost Legacy.

Yeah I’m fully into games now but also trying to stay conscious of not spending _too_ much time on it as there are other things that I want and need to do.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I got a little taste of Last of Us already and dig it. I have more games than free time though but I will get to all of them for sure.





ka00 said:


> I’m hooked, Martin. But haven’t had much time. I’ve played a bunch of Assassin’s Creed, Spider-Man, Horizon Zero Dawn. Finished Uncharted 4 and Lost Legacy. I couldn’t believe what I was seeing during the opening scenes of Lost Legacy.



Awesome! Enjoy your new hobby and let us know if you need some more recommendations. But it sounds like you'll be busy for another year or two, going through your backlog :D. The Witcher and Fallout 4 can easily take up 100+ hours each. From those you mentioned and those that I played, The Last of Us is probably my favorite, and Fallout 4 is the one I spent the most time with.
If after those you think you'd like an open world game with more focus on stealth gameplay, you could give Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain a shot. But don't let me distract you from finishing your current playthroughs! Once you start abandoning games, it can turn into a hard to break habbit and you're robbing yourself of the closure moments that you get from bringing the story arcs to an end. 

Game acquisition syndrome definitely is a thing, lol. I've heard people refer to their collection of unfinished or unplayed games as "pile of shame". Mine keeps growing too, since I keep going back to old classics instead of finishing all the new games I start. I'm in the middle of re-playing GTA V and Jagged Alliance 2 currently.

Have fun!


----------



## StillLife (Jun 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I’m hooked, Martin. But haven’t had much time. I’ve played a bunch of Assassin’s Creed, Spider-Man, Horizon Zero Dawn. Finished Uncharted 4 and Lost Legacy. I couldn’t believe what I was seeing during the opening scenes of Lost Legacy.
> 
> Yeah I’m fully into games now but also trying to stay conscious of not spending _too_ much time on it as there are other things that I want and need to do.


It being non violent isn't a factor anymore in enjoying a game, I guess...?


----------



## ka00 (Jun 29, 2020)

StillLife said:


> It being non violent isn't a factor anymore in enjoying a game, I guess...?



I became quickly desensitized to violence against rival 18th century Parisian street thugs, Mercenaries hellbent on stealing a jewelled tusk that was my deceased father’s lifelong obsession, security guards possessed by evil supernatural forces, and generally anyone on the streets of L.A. who get in Franklin and Lamar’s way.

And I used to be such a nice guy.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 30, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I became quickly desensitized to violence against rival 18th century Parisian street thugs, Mercenaries hellbent on stealing a jewelled tusk that was my deceased father’s lifelong obsession, security guards possessed by evil supernatural forces, and generally anyone on the streets of L.A. who get in Franklin and Lamar’s way.
> 
> And I used to be such a nice guy.


Ha! Ever finished Disco Elysium? Being the game that started this?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 30, 2020)

Disco Elysium is amazing! Played some hours but I´m waiting for the german localization for the full playthrough. I also can recommend "The Walking Dead - Episode 1" - first game which made me cry like a baby. Sooo moving 🥰


----------



## Mornats (Jun 30, 2020)

Keep an eye out for Cyberpunk 2077 when it comes out. It's by the team they did The Witcher 3 and has Keanu Reeves in it. It's sci-fi/futuristic.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 30, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Keep an eye out for Cyberpunk 2077 when it comes out. It's by the team they did The Witcher 3 and has Keanu Reeves in it. It's sci-fi/futuristic.



I haven't followed the hypetrain much, but I'll probably get it. It seems to be a first person "immersive sim" type game, and those have become a dying breed and need all the support they can get. What I saw from early gameplay footage, the combat actually looked pretty boring to me. I hate bulletspongy enemies with damage numbers popping up over their heads when you shoot them. I prefer higher-lethality stealth-focused gameplay with insta-kill headshots and lots of sneaking around. But I used to briefly play Cyberpunk 2020 (and Shadowrun) and still have some of the rulebooks, so it has some aspect of nostalgia to me. And I assume the exploration aspects alone should make the game worth it, even if the combat shouldn't win me over.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 30, 2020)

Witcher 3 was ok but overhyped imho. In the end just another generic openworld-game. Same with Cyberpunk 2077 - and they already confirmed that a lot of features were canceled (Underground Train-Station for travelling, little companions which travel with you through the whole game like mini-robots/drones, etc.) - driving the cars lacks the feel of speed and the most wrong decision was the first-person view. Takes a lot of atmosphere and you will not see your character most of the time - so the extrem detailed character-designer is kind of useless. The graphics - character animations, face and other textures - are kind of old fashioned imho and most people forget that all videos out there were in 4K with RTX "on". So the game will not look like that on a lot of systems out there. Right now it looks like a colorful "Deus Ex: Mankind Divided" with the Detective-Mode from Batman Arkham Series or Bladerunner VR Experience. It will be a good game for sure - NO HATE but I dont follow the hype.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 30, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> and the most wrong decision was the first-person view. Takes a lot of atmosphere and you will not see your character most of the time - so the extrem detailed character-designer is kind of useless.


That's one of the most subjective choices in gaming. I strongly prefer first person for that kind of genre and I know people who generally won't even touch a third person perspective game (and vice versa of course). If this was third person like The Witcher, I'd probably skip it. 




Sunny Schramm said:


> So the game will not look like that on a lot of systems out there. Right now it looks like a colorful "Deus Ex: Mankind Divided" with the Detective-Mode from Batman Arkham Series or Bladerunner VR Experience. It will be a good game for sure - NO HATE but I dont follow the hype.


I consider The Witcher games overhyped too, so I can relate. But for what it's worth I loved Deus Ex, so if it's a bit similar, that gives me hope!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 30, 2020)

I fondly remember the days of getting a demo on the cover CD of PCZone magazine. I'd love one for Cyberpunk to see how it squares up against the hype. I actually enjoyed The Witcher 3 (came to it late and only just completed the main quest) and I try not to get hyped up about games.

Oh, and +1 for What Became of Edith Finch. Great story and well told.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 30, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I fondly remember the days of getting a demo on the cover CD of PCZone magazine. I'd love one for Cyberpunk to see how it squares up against the hype. I actually enjoyed The Witcher 3 (came to it late and only just completed the main quest) and I try not to get hyped up about games.
> 
> Oh, and +1 for What Became of Edith Finch. Great story and well told.


Oh, yes, those demo-cd-rom's! I still remember playing the demo of Broken Sword and then rushing out to get the full game.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 30, 2020)

If you were short on cash it was a great way to play a variety of games!

By the way, the soundtrack to What Remains of Edith Finch is rather good.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 1, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Ha! Ever finished Disco Elysium? Being the game that started this?



I’m embarrassed to say, I havent finished it yet! But steam says I’ve played it for about 60 hours. It’s quite cool and has been very interesting. My one and only critique is that it spends an awful lot of time trying to get your character to commit to one form or politics or another as if it’s central to the story’s outcome. That’s the one part of the game that I could take or leave.


----------



## SzPeti42 (Jul 2, 2020)

What do you think about X-Com style games? Squad focused Turn-based strategy missions with RPG-lite progression system + base building as the gameplay loop with some kind of specific setting and story.
There's one of these types of games I personally enjoyed a lot recently in the lockdown, *Phantom Doctrine*, it follows the X-Com formula, just in a Cold War espionage setting instead of an alien invasion setting. Great atmosphere, music, conspiracy, secret agents, Cold War drama, there's a full-on document-decoding, big-board point-connecting minigame for unravelling conspiracies, it could be interesting with just these alone, but the fact it was made by a relatively small Polish development team ensures it's a bit different than the norm (and maybe a bit more "clunky" and rough around the edges, so it's a double edged sword).


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve recently become a sucker for those 100+ hour long story-heavy JRPG games. Kinda grew tired of games that try to take themselves too seriously, although just as a general direction that games have been taking, no specific game in mind.

Disco Elysium seems really cool, and I’ve had it on my Steam wishlist for a while. Don’t have time for it yet though, as I’m nearing the end in Xenoblade Chronicles and continuing Trails of Cold Steel-series after that (just bought the 2nd game from Steam)


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 2, 2020)

Backbone prologue is a cool little introduction to the upcoming main game. I loved the soundtrack and whole noir vibe. 

This point and click has been on my to play list for a while


----------

